# Oklahoma Reptile Expo



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Oklahoma Reptile Expo
February 6th, 10:00am-4:00pm
Tulsa, Oklahoma

Oklahoma Reptile Expo


----------



## t-stew (Jan 31, 2010)

anyone been to this before?


----------



## joker0007002 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, I have.
Not a great place for Dart's. I have only met one other breeder at this show. Typically this show hosts 8-15 vendors in a small conference center room at a local hotel.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I go to every one. Unfortunatly there isnt much dart frog vendors there. A nice place though. They actualy moved to a larger place, its a pretty good size one now. About the size of the one in Arlington Texas if anyone has been to that one. Not the biggest, but a good size.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Reptiles Etcetera was the only vendor there last time with darts. I recommend giving Taron a call or email. He doesn't bring EVERYTHING, but he is awesome with requests.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

April 10th
10am-4pm
Tulsa, Oklahoma
www.okreptileexpo.com


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Who is Taron? Reptiles Etcetera? Do they live in Oklahoma?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I will sure be there! I have been waiting FOREVER! Anyone else planing on going next weekend?


----------

